# My new orchids



## Corbin (Oct 24, 2007)

Left to right are the following: Paph. callosum var. sublaeve, Masdevallia Ted Kohe, My replacement Phap. gratrixianum, and Phal. stuartiana.:rollhappy:


----------



## jblanford (Oct 24, 2007)

They look great Ed, good luck with them. Jim.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2007)

THey all look great! Congratulations.


----------



## Grandma M (Oct 25, 2007)

Congratulations. Great looking plants.  

I especially like your masdevilla. I wish I had a cool spot to grow one. I tried 2 but couldn't keep them happy in my growing conditions. I got each one to rebloom again for me, after blooming, it was all down hill.


----------



## Corbin (Oct 25, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Congratulations. Great looking plants.
> 
> I especially like your masdevilla. I wish I had a cool spot to grow one. I tried 2 but couldn't keep them happy in my growing conditions. I got each one to rebloom again for me, after blooming, it was all down hill.



This is supposed to be a warmth tolerant masdevilla. I could not even think about growing most of them.


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 25, 2007)

nice haul and good luck


----------

